# Proper way to install corner beads around windows



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

The drywall around 5 of my windows could look much better if it had corner beads. Right now the edges are rounded and crude.

I know nothing about this type of work and do not want to offend anyone.

A plasterer wants to charge me $400 to put in the corner beads. Is this a fair price?

Does this work take long or is it quick and simple?

Should he use metal corner beads or plastic? 

I just want to have an idea of what's being done.

Below is a photo of one of my windows.

Any feedback will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't know what area your in, some areas $400 is cheap, some areas it's high. It is not quick because to do it correctly there will be multiple coats of compound. It is not a really simple job but it's not really hard either. I have not used metal bead for years now, so I would go vinyl.


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Go with vinyl and $400 is low.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would go with vinyl on those openings.I would not even think about doing it for $400 no matter where you are at.5 windows?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure that's sheetrock and not plaster?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I bet it's plaster!


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I'm in the Boston area.

Thanks for the feedback.



ToolSeeker said:


> Don't know what area your in, some areas $400 is cheap, some areas it's high. It is not quick because to do it correctly there will be multiple coats of compound. It is not a really simple job but it's not really hard either. I have not used metal bead for years now, so I would go vinyl.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Thanks.



garlicbreath said:


> Go with vinyl and $400 is low.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I wasn't clear on what you meant. Do you mean that $400 is too low?



mako1 said:


> I would go with vinyl on those openings.I would not even think about doing it for $400 no matter where you are at.5 windows?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

$400 would be a steal here if what you are saying the scope of the work is correct.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I believe it's horse hair plaster because that's what's in all of the other rooms. The building was built in the 1920s.



joecaption said:


> Sure that's sheetrock and not plaster?


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

The reason I'm getting that price is that the original blue board guy messed up the job (it was beyond his skills, despite telling me that he could do it). So he brought in his friend (a real blue board guy) and this new guy said that $400 was a special price for me, given that his friend messed up the job. I'm not trying to be cheap. Just wanted to make sure that this is indeed a special price since I know nothing about blue board and plastering.



mako1 said:


> $400 would be a steal here if what you are saying the scope of the work is correct.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Plaster is a lot different than drywall. If he is a real plaster guy it's a good price and he will have his way to finish the windows. I don't think they use corner bead.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I think he said was indeed using a bead.



ToolSeeker said:


> Plaster is a lot different than drywall. If he is a real plaster guy it's a good price and he will have his way to finish the windows. I don't think they use corner bead.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Below are photos of some of my 5 windows after the new plaster guy I hired finished his work on Friday.


----------

